# My GSD posture



## Zoe2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

We just rescued this 2-3 year old girl a couple months ago. Said to be purebred. I'm just wondering if the way she carries herself around the house and outside means anything? My girls posture seems lazy and crouched when she's around the house with no stimulation. She has been through a lot recently. Fixed, getting over a sickness, new environment and family. We're not certain about her passed. Has good house manners, doesn't play with toys so far, very loving chill dog. She does get somewhat playful at times but it's usually short-lived. Then there's times where shes excited. Where she pops into what a typical GSD looks like. A straight up alert type posture. Here's a picture below of her below to give you guys a picture. This is actually one of her alert moments with her ears partially up. Her head is usually hanging lower with her ears back/down. Is this how she's going to be or will she break out of her shell so to speak? She is considered a shy dog.


----------



## Zoe2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

A better picture


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

She is beautiful! Such a lucky girl to be given a great life. You recently got her, she was sick.. I say time heals everything. Give her time, give lots of love and attention. Good luck, enjoy!


----------



## BeachLvr (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm betting in about another 3 months if you continue to slowly expose her to her new life without coddling her she'll blossom.
Beautiful girl.


----------



## Zoe2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

BeachLvr said:


> I'm betting in about another 3 months if you continue to slowly expose her to her new life without coddling her she'll blossom.
> Beautiful girl.


Thank you. What's considered coddling? We pet her when she does something good. Our kids love on her and she takes to them very well. I don't pet her every time she asks for it. She's taken very well to her crate to just get away from the noises. She follows one of us around the house most of the time and lays below us while we're lounging around.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

She does look a little lost. My GSD's have all been creatures of habit. They love routine. One thing that might help is a daily brushing session. Try to make sure it's around the same time every day. Grooming is a way to bond. Just some soft talking while brushing. Most dogs love the individual attention, the quiet time with you and grooming is a natural way to show you care and they're special.

Also treat training - work her mind and reward her. This one on one interaction (no distractions initially) also helps with bonding and gives her a sense of accomplishment and confidence when she does a simple command correctly. Lots of "Good Girl"


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

She could still be adjusting, some dogs may take longer to get accustomed to their new home. Could there be anything bothering her health wise? Hopefully not, but they can be stoic. Are there any games she shows the slightest interest in, tug, fetch? She may not have been taught structured play. You could try engaging her with a tug and treats, make it fun and keep it short to start. Eventually the game itself will become rewarding enough and you can lose the treats.


----------

